

Nathan Myhrvold's 2,400-page Game-Changing Cookbook - petercooper
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704709304576124353978673570.html

======
sabj
I'm a fan of this book, but not of Nathan Myhrvold's business practices.
Conflict!

More importantly, I have neither the funds nor the space for such a
magnificent work. Myhrvold + Company: please disregard my above comments about
Intellectual Ventures, and if you're reading this, please know that I would be
honored to review your work...

------
kenjackson
_2,400 pages of results into a 47-pound, six-volume collection that costs $625
and requires four pounds of ink to print._

Kindle version please.

~~~
petercooper
After having read the production guide for this, it seems like the sort of
book that paper (or perhaps a full blown desktop app) was designed for. The
printing process is pretty special with photographic levels of DPI (as
compared to typical book printing).

I'm seriously considering buying a copy ("copy" sounds like a ridiculous word
for a book like this, no? ;-)) even though I'm not particularly interested in
cooking..

~~~
kenjackson
Where's the production guide? In any case I did go and look at the book's
webpage and your right. The images are stunning. The Kindle would not do this
book justice.

I can't justify paying that price for the book, but it is really tempting.

~~~
petercooper
[http://modernistcuisine.com/docs/ModernistCuisine_About%20th...](http://modernistcuisine.com/docs/ModernistCuisine_About%20the%20book_spreads.pdf)

